# Lowe Shallow Water Series Boats?



## Goaround (Jan 4, 2015)

Stumbled onto them when cruising online looking at new boats.

It's in the 2015 Lowe brochure. I've attached a snippet.

Anyone heard anything about them??? :?:


----------



## hotshotinn (Jan 5, 2015)

i went to lowe boats and could not find these boats


----------



## Goaround (Jan 5, 2015)

I think they are keeping them a secret! :?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jan 5, 2015)

Kind of reminds me of some of the original long rakes boats from Blazer and Legend crafts. That's back when they just started trying the design now they curve the top down a little to.


----------



## hotshotinn (Jan 6, 2015)

I like the looks of them.I went to the site again and cannot find them


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

They are shown on one page of this, but not on the website. 

https://issuu.com/dinopublishing/docs/lowe_volume_4_issue_1_opt


----------



## hotshotinn (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Goaround (Jan 6, 2015)

Called the local dealer, he said he had heard about them but wasn't exactly a wealth of knowledge. Said they were very basic, could be ordered with a console. Tried to say the stryker would be a better deal.


----------



## heathyoung (Jan 6, 2015)

Goaround said:


> Called the local dealer, he said he had heard about them but wasn't exactly a wealth of knowledge. Said they were very basic, could be ordered with a console. Tried to say the stryker would be a better deal.




Local dealer here told me that they have set several Strykers up with Jets and they perform great. I also think you can get a 4" transom extension for the Stryker.


----------



## Goaround (Jan 6, 2015)

I just can't see how the Stryker is a better layout than the Skorpion after looking at Lowes site. Maybe it's just preference.



heathyoung said:


> Goaround said:
> 
> 
> > Called the local dealer, he said he had heard about them but wasn't exactly a wealth of knowledge. Said they were very basic, could be ordered with a console. Tried to say the stryker would be a better deal.
> ...


----------



## heathyoung (Jan 6, 2015)

I would never own one. I researched a ton before I bought my boat but none of the Lowe boats were a good fit for me. 






Goaround said:


> I just can't see how the Stryker is a better layout than the Skorpion after looking at Lowes site. Maybe it's just preference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hotshotinn (Jan 7, 2015)

Goaround said:


> Called the local dealer, he said he had heard about them but wasn't exactly a wealth of knowledge. Said they were very basic, could be ordered with a console. Tried to say the stryker would be a better deal.


My local dealer is not a wealth of knowledge either.They would rather sell a Sea Ark over a Lowe any day of the week even though they sell both..They don't seem to know much about jet boats either even though they sell them


----------



## Goaround (Jan 7, 2015)

I can get just about anything within a 5 hour drive from where I live, but I'm giving every chance I can to the local guys. Not holding my breath, but we'll see. I'm hoping more info comes out about that 1752 in the pic before too long...


----------



## SaltyGhost (Jan 28, 2015)

Is it just me or does that picture look like it sits rather funny in the water? The back looks real low and the front 1/3 of the boat is out of the water. Almost like it's off plane but the boat isn't moving. Shallow water boats should sit relatively flat so the ass end doesn't hit bottom. It's like it needs some giant pods on the back or more weight in the front.


----------



## dearl (Jan 28, 2015)

SaltyGhost said:


> Is it just me or does that picture look like it sits rather funny in the water? The back looks real low and the front 1/3 of the boat is out of the water. Almost like it's off plane but the boat isn't moving. Shallow water boats should sit relatively flat so the ass end doesn't hit bottom. It's like it needs some giant pods on the back or more weight in the front.



I thought the same thing.


----------



## redrum (Sep 20, 2015)

Lowe boats Facebook page says this model will be out in 2016. The latest Lowe boats magazine says summer. I'm interested to see the specs and price point. 

As for how it's sitting. Some people like to run jet boats like a prop boat with weight in the back. It may not float shallow but will still run in inches of water while on plane.

Update...

The shallow water series is available from dealers now even though they aren't show on the website. Here is some info. Looks like a 1755 is around $3,300.












Also, Lowe has more information about this series in the latest catalog.

https://issuu.com/dinopublishing/docs/lowe_volume-4_issue-2/8


----------



## MrTotty (Jul 13, 2016)

I've got one, just bought it. Super stable boat. The only difference in the Shallow Water series according to Lowe is no floor and no paint. My boat is a Big River series with a Perf floor (and no paint. I'm starting to really regret the 60/40 Jet, but it's new I'm still tweaking, which with all boats is going to take some time to get it right.


----------

